
After 7 years, Lego releases a new Mindstorms kit - andruby
https://www.pcmag.com/news/it-took-7-years-but-lego-finally-has-a-new-mindstorms-kit
======
linuxhansl
After all this time Mindstorm still does not (officially) support Linux. I
find that somewhat frustrating.

~~~
MarkusWandel
Unofficial is pretty good though. I got an EV3 at a garage sale, and it only
took about an hour to get Linux up on it, booted from SD card, and being able
to ssh in via a tiny USB wifi dongle I happened to have on hand, and run
sample Python scripts that did things with the motors.

~~~
linuxhansl
I haven't tried for a while, especially not with Python. That's exciting!

Could you point me to a website? It is ev3dev?

------
longcommonname
I wonder how they will handle their supply chain difficulties. It looks like
they are releasing this in fall.

I currently have an order pending for 50 days still waiting on inventory to
arrive. Their communication on this has been incredibly poor and definitely
not what I expect from Lego.

